# My miceies and their new names



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

Here are some photos of my BEW miceies that I have now  I had to find names for them, can´t just call them BEW mouse 1, BEW mouse 2 ect.









Blizzard my BEW boy









Baby my favorite girl - BEW with a little black spot on the back, loves to be with me









Baby´s favorite spot, in my hair :lol: she can stay there for very long....and no she doesn´t poop there, she is so clean 









Mickey my baby boy, very sweet and likes to come out to play









Belle is Baby´s sister very nice mousie who likes to come out and play

Then a link to a photo of Blizzards and Coco´s babies if you would like to see, have put this photo on another place in the forum so I just put a link for those who have not seen the cute babies  http://i740.photobucket.com/albums/xx47 ... 856604.jpg

Any comments welcome, interested to know how you feel about those mousies, both good and bad this will help me with the breeding


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Mice mice  I love the markings on those bubbas!! One of my old mice went for a walk with me when i took my dog, she used to sit on my shoulder  such a sweety! She always used to beg to come out 
By the way, If a white mouse with black eyes has a marking on it, it isn't a BEW, it's a broken


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

What a couple of cuties! Mine like to get in my hair too. I have no poo prob as I train them by putting them back in their tank if they do it; they learn not to if they want to come out and play.


----------



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

megzilla92 said:


> By the way, If a white mouse with black eyes has a marking on it, it isn't a BEW, it's a broken


Yes of course, interesting! thank you 
Do I call her broken white? broken black? broken BEW? :mrgreen: something else?


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww, such cuties!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Awww!! What cuties!! I love Baby she looks like such a happy girlie


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Mymouse said:


> Yes of course, interesting! thank you
> Do I call her broken white? broken black? broken BEW? :mrgreen: something else?


If her marking is black then you call her black broken


----------



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Sweeties!  
It's nice when you get a friendly one like Belle, I have a BE Cream, Blossom who is so friendly, she follows my hand everywhere, which can be a nuisance when i'm trying to clean-out in a hurry :lol: but sooo cute!


----------



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

The Boggit keeper said:


> Sweeties!
> It's nice when you get a friendly one like Belle, I have a BE Cream, Blossom who is so friendly, she follows my hand everywhere, which can be a nuisance when i'm trying to clean-out in a hurry :lol: but sooo cute!


Awww....that is so cute 
Yes when I try to feed mine or do something in the cage they all try so hard to get to my hand and come out and play hehe


----------



## Elven (Apr 18, 2010)

They look so happy.  
And OMG those babies are so cute!


----------



## Taegan (Sep 13, 2010)

very very gorgous mice. love baby


----------



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks :mrgreen: yeah I just love Baby, she is to cute and funny. Funny thing is also that for the second time the babymouse that I like the least always turns out to be the best haha..
Baby was the most timid baby but then she changed all of a sudden in to the most friendly and active one. Also a babybuck I have he bit me when he was so tiny (not breaking the skin though just like he was afraid), I was no making him scared he just smelled me and then tryed to kind of bite me every time he sniffed me but later he is the most friendly of them all!


----------

